# Lamborghini Introduces Five New Colors to Ensure No One Misses the Huracan When it Drives By



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

The thing about Lamborghinis is they’re so subtle you hardly notice them when they drive by. Honestly, though, for vehicles whose designs are often inspired by stealth jets, Lamborghini sure does like bright colors. And we applaud it for that and its latest collection of five new colors and design treatments that the company calls […] More...
The post Lamborghini Introduces Five New Colors to Ensure No One Misses the Huracan When it Drives By appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

